# Nvidia 325 and kernel 3.12

## LukynZ

Nvidia 331 drivers are suddenly masked, however older ones are unable to compile against 3.12 kernel even with patches for 3.11 (well >=). So what can I do as KDE user?

----------

## nenemsis5

just unmask it and all will work fine:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Unmasking_a_package

----------

## aCOSwt

Don't unmask! Numerous problems are being reported everywhere with nvidia-drivers >= 319.60

Do prefer downgrading to 304.116 which is compatible with latest kernels.

----------

## shazeal

Zero problems here with the 331.20 drivers since release. I am using it on two machines, the gentoo one with custom 3.12 kernel is perfect. The debian machine I had to roll back the kernel to the default 3.2 otherwise I got Xorg segfaults using the 3.10 kernel.

EDIT: Also the 304 drivers have issues with Composite + XFT fonts, which is fixed in 331.20 if that is relevant to you.

----------

## LukynZ

It's masked due to KDE related problems and I am KDE user, so unmask is really not option for me  :Smile:  304 is older one than 325 and it's compatible with 3.12 kernel?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *LukynZ wrote:*   

> 304 is older one than 325 and it's compatible with 3.12 kernel?

 

 *nvidia-drivers-304.116.ebuild wrote:*   

> if use kernel_linux && kernel_is ge 3 13 ; then
> 
> ewarn "Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA"
> 
> ewarn "which are limited to the following kernels:"
> ...

 

In addition to this... its precisely the release that nividia recommends for my card... which is... not old.

----------

## dmpogo

 *LukynZ wrote:*   

> It's masked due to KDE related problems and I am KDE user, so unmask is really not option for me  304 is older one than 325 and it's compatible with 3.12 kernel?

 

Nvidia has  a set of legacy long-term drivers which it continues to update to newer kernels.   So no surprise that some of them got updated, while intermediate release in the latest family is not.Last edited by dmpogo on Mon Dec 02, 2013 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Thanks aCOSwt.

Just emerged it because upgrading world today wanted me to downgrade to 325.15 which won't run on kenel 3.12.2.

Gerard.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> Thanks aCOSwt.
> 
> Just emerged it because upgrading world today wanted me to downgrade to 325.15 which won't run on kenel 3.12.2.
> 
> Gerard.

 

It's a pleasure Gérard.

I always stick to the release Nvidia recommends for my device here : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

 :Shocked:  Hey... just rechecked... it was 304.1160 a couple of days ago... it just jumped to 319.76

Not in portage yet... and don't really know if I will swap considering all the problems I am experiencing with > 319.49

----------

## ulenrich

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  it just jumped to 319.76
> 
> Not in portage yet... and don't really know if I will swap considering all the problems I am experiencing with > 319.49

 Vote for https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493160

----------

## frank9999

My Systems:

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.12.2-gentoo x86_64)

KDE 4.11.3

GPU Laptop: 460M  

Workstation: GTX 680

100% Identical Software on both machines.

My test results:

331.20 (Patched to work with Kernel 3.12) -> Sometimes short high CPU usage peaks from X, no other problems!

325.15 (Patched to work with Kernel 3.12) -> High CPU load from X, "Zombi" processes, strange system behavior, unexpected delays from time to time

319.76 (unpatched, not available via portage) -> High CPU load, drawing errors from time to time, unexpected delays from time to time, 2x application crashed

Identical results on the laptop and workstation!

Result version 331.20 is my choice.

----------

## ulenrich

Perhaps interesting output, as it is stated signal mask related:

```
 $ for i in $(grep SigBlk /proc/*/status| grep -v 00000000000) ; do \

 [ -f ${i/status*}cmdline ]&&cat ${i/status*}cmdline||echo -e "\nSigBlk $i\n";done

/sbin/systemd

 SigBlk 7be3c0fe28014a03 

/usr/lib/systemd/systemd--user

 SigBlk 7be3c0fe28014a03 

kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]

 SigBlk 00007ffe3e397090 

kdeinit4: krunner [kdeinit]

 SigBlk 00007ffe3e397e30 

kdeinit4: dolphin [kdeinit] --icon system-file-ma

 SigBlk 00007ffe3e397ca0 

/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd

 SigBlk fffffffe7ffbfeff

$ zcat /proc/config.gz |grep CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

```

That is nvidia-drivers-319.76, Linux-3.12.3rc1, Bfs, glibc-2.17, systemd-208 

I don't feel affected. But I don't run nepomuk,akonadi etc.

----------

## Atmmac

I have been using 331-20 since they came out on KDE with no problems. 325-15 doesn't even build on 3.12.2. This threw me for a loop today. I would recommend unmasking.

----------

## TomWij

Can indeed confirm that those config variables cause a difference, the new workaround is thus to either downgrade to ~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.25 or alternatively set CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=n CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=n in the kernel .config; I'm now trying to see if a specific kernel version introduced this.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *gerard82 wrote:*   Thanks aCOSwt.
> 
> Just emerged it because upgrading world today wanted me to downgrade to 325.15 which won't run on kenel 3.12.2.
> 
> Gerard. 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  zOMG!  :Shocked: 

I rechecked for my 9800GT...

Updated on dec 6th...

Back to... the trees ! : 

! 173.1439 !

I think it's the one I started with.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

